# Cream separator



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have bought an antique cream separator. No manuel of course....

there is a thing that I found out is a disc washer but for the life of me I can not find any information on it except a picture of it online sitting next to the cream separator. 

Does anyone have any idea what it does and where does it go?

Need this up and running by crank of course. Neighbor just had two Jersey Heifers calve and is giving us the evening milk.

The butter we have made so far is delicious but we are unable to skim all the butterfat off by hand. thus we bought a separator.

TIA
Barbara


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Does it have the patent number on it anywhere? You may be able to look it up by that.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

is it like this one?
http://www.creamseparatorgallery.webs.com/manuals.htm


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

hope this link works.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delavel-CRA...251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f527a0b

if you look inside the bowl on the left there is a wire thing. that is the disc washer. it looks similar to a holding needle for knitting except this has a small handle on it. even those this is a delaval instead of a new prima it is the same tool.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*better picture link*

http://creamseparatorgallery.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=82743430


----------

